# Funny Match3, I Need a Hero!



## SamanthaJacky (Jul 23, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
_ I Need a Hero_
*Specially for girls!*








Do you remember your favourite folk tales? The old familiar formula 'save a princess' = 'marry princess' + 'get half of the kingdom' still works! Every girl needs a hero, but the princess kidnapped and imprisoned in tower needs him more than anyone. Don't be a coward - take a sword and conquer all enemies that get in your way!

You get inside a truly original Match 3 game inspired by well-known fairy-tales! There's so much to it that you'll never get bored. The game is made in form of quest consisting of different missions, such as duels with scarecrows, goblins and other monsters, sessions of collecting various items required to continue the adventure and others. As you proceed, the level of difficulty is changed to a more challenging one. But don't be afraid, a peasant and his donkey are always there to give you a helping hand, and the gameplay itself has a plenty of bonuses, awards. Those activated during the duels deserve particular mention: the more items you match, the more elaborate the type of killing you get. Humourous dialogues and unexpected peeps into the princess' prison make this app one-of-a-kind! 
Hit, spell, flood and poison monsters for the sake of the Princess' rescue!

http://market.android.com/details?id=com.madhat.hero&referrer=utm_source%3Dpr%26utm_medium%3Dreview%26utm_campaign%3Dprrenatus


----------

